# canyon lake white bass run



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a report? Has it started yet?


----------



## 7wt (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think it's started yet. I had a buddy up there testing out his boat and he didn't catch a thing. I've also read no reports about the run up Rebecca Creek. I'm heading there this weekend and will submit a report.


----------



## Chris_78676 (Dec 28, 2009)

think it will be another week before they start really getting up there. Was there last weekend and caught three at the falls. Rebeca Creek ramp is open and still steep so becareful.


----------

